# Great Pyrenees Question



## tome (May 6, 2003)

Which is best all around, male or female? I am wanting to get a pyrenees for my goats but I have grandkids that visit and I would like to know which have the best temperment for both. Thanks, Tom


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Temperment varies more by individuals than by sex. It's not something that can be predicted


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

Bearfootfarm is right, but let me add that Pyrs tend to be soft enough for either gender to work in that situation. They aren't the best guardians, mind you, but if you don't have an established serious predator problem, they do. 

If you do have a serious predator problem, get a Maremma. They're harder headed, but do they ever guard!~

(I've raised both.)


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

We've got an Akbash/pyr/anatolian cross - female. She is just wonderful, though still plays a little roughly with some of the goats and tends to knock down small children in her exuberance. She's 11 months old and 93 pounds - she means well, but does not realize her size/strength. We lock her up for now when kids come - just to prevent an accidental knock-down. Temprement wise, however, she is great with kids.

Both of her parents are working dogs - the dad 3/4 pyr, 1/4 Anatolian...the mom is an Akbash. The are both good, hard workers with nice human skills.

I just prefer girl dogs. Don't ask why-- probably just what I am used to in house dogs. I think just get whatever you prefer or whatever is available near you.


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

i just asked that question to a goat farmer i know - he's had goats for 60 years! always had a LGD to go along with em'.
he said that 9 times outta 10, his best dog has been a girl. now that is just one mans opinion. but one that i highly value :baby04:


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

I have an anatolian female. She just turned 1 yr. She has just recently really started to mellow out but I still don't keep her with the goats full time as she still can want to "play" with her friends from time to time. She is great with kids and other people, but we didn't exactly raise her in true LGD fassion (minimal human contact, out with livestock 24/7). She grooms the kitties, it is the cutest thing. They will also fall asleep on her  I have heard that either sex can guard well but do best when they are spayed/neutered.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Spaying and neutering is best as it cuts down on the desire to roam especially in males. Males dogs will go to extraordinary lengths to find a ***** in heat.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I have Pyrenees and I tend to like my males the best. Especially the nuetered males. Both are very good. We do have established predator problems and the Pyrs are wonderful, I have never lost anything since I bought my first Pyrs years ago. I do keep one intact male for breeding. And the wandering depends on the individual too. Boris is intact and a breeder and has never once left his bucks pasture/pen/field.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

BlueHeronFarm raised a good point about playful dogs and small children.
LGD's are "giant" breeds and it's not unusual to have a very friendly, playful 7 month old pup that weighs 100 lbs. 

Small children can be easily hurt even if the dog doesnt have a mean bone in it's body. 
They are NOT as easy to "control" as most "pet" breeds, so dont set yourself up for disappointment by expecting them to be


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How much room does a LGD need?


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

We have three Great Pyrenees. One male and two females. If I could only have one, it would be a female. The male is great too, just think the females are more nurturing with the goats. They eat the afterbirth and clean the momma goats behind and keep the afterbirth off her after kidding. I did lots of research before choosing a breed because I have small grandchildren and didn't want to get a dog that was mean or vicious or aggressive. I had never had a LGD before and wanted to pick the right breed. I saw Pyrs in person as well as Anatolians. I read on the internet and talked to real life people about their dogs. I finally settled on the Great Pyrenees because they seemed more mellow and less aggressive than the Anatolian, not only less people aggressive but also less livestock aggressive. The Anatolians I saw, at two different ranches, would get a little excited now and then ans would chase cattle and pull tails if they got PO'ed at them, not to harm them really, just a bit of aggression. They were more "growly" too. 

So we got Pyrenees and it has been the most dramatic change out here you would ever believe. We have yet to loose even a chicken, they protect everything. They love goats of course, they love the babies, even day old babies, baby calves, chicks, turkey poults, little kittens. They go in and out of the goat yard at will through their secret hole. They are big diggers and hard to keep in. They just go about their business, you really can't stop them, they have a job to do after all. I was worried that I had to do all this training, but it is instinctive. Just like a hound hunts, and a lab retrieves...a Pyreness guards and loves it's livestock.

Any large dog should be monitored around small children just by virtue of it's size. Also, don't ever teach a dog this large to shake hands or stand up or do anything while it is a pup, it will be horrible when it is a giant dog and tries to shake hands with a 2 yr. old child. Just use common sense, these dogs mean no harm. The only aggression they show is food aggression. If a chicken walks up and tries to eat out of their bowl, the dogs will growl and bark at them, maybe. Then as soon as the dog leaves, the chickens run right back and eat whats left. Never has any animals been hurt by getting their food....even baby chicks.

How much room? Alot. Our house patch is 16 acres which is nothing to them. they run all over the rest of the 90 ranch if they want and on neighboring farms as well, as it is all woods and fields. Before I got these dogs, I called all the surrounding farms and explained the breed and it's behavior and use. I didn't want them to see giant white wolves out in their pasture and shoot them. Pyrs dig huge holes, "Pyr pits" as they are called. If you care about landscaping, think twice. Also, they search far and wide for bones and skulls and drag them to the yard. Also cinderblocks and the like,

This farm will not be without them. We can leave overnight and know that when we come home, our animals will still be alive thanks to the Pyrs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fishhead said:


> How much room does a LGD need?


5 acres is a good start but more is better. They LOVE to run.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

We have owned and bred Great Pyrenees for over 7 years now. If folks think I am enthusiastic about my goats, just let me get started taking about Great Pyrenees! What fantastic beautiful noble lovable dogs! And whoever thinks that they can't guard must have met the wrong Pyrenees. They are not aggressive toward humans but when it comes to predators, well "I pity the fool!" They don't have a fear bone in their body and will literally die to protect their children and their animals. And they are fearsome fighters when necessary. 

However, they work more on deterence than on conflict. Hence the famous Pyrenees bark. They bark at various times and situations and each bark means something different. Usually it means "I am here, and I mean business". Most predators then prefer to hunt other game and avoid that large, over-eager to meet ya dog. I prefer this as a trip to the vet is no fun and expensive.

We live next to 15,000 acres of timberland (teeming with coyotes, bear, and mountain lions). We have yet to lose a single animal to a predator. I like to say that "the proof is in the pudding".

As far as male vs. female...hmmmm We love our neutered male Kodiak. He will clean a kid in a calm matter-of-fact manner and works 24/7 here. He is very smart and knows what we want and what he can do to help (he is 4). The females can also be very nurturing. They remind me of children-each has its' own individual personality and charm. We do have a higher demand for females because they can be easier to incorporate into a multiple dog situation. Females are always dominant over males and quickly establish an undisputed hierarchy amongst themselves. 

Great Pyrenees are great with children, and much better than most puppies. However, common sense says don't let an 8 month old puppy - that is quickly head over heels in love with your 2 year old - accidentally knock your toddler down. Keep an eye on them at that age (by the way, they are not mouthy like a lot of other dogs) 
and tell them "No" and they catch on pretty quick. Once they are 1-2 years old (again, depends on the personality of the dog) they are good to go with the children.

Oh, and find a good breeder who really knows their dogs and personalities. Much better chance of good health and a good match for your needs.

Camille


----------

